# Model 826



## akretowicz

Going to pick this up on Sat. Good deal?
John Deere 826 Snowblower | Fargo, ND Classifieds


----------



## motorhead64

While that Deere looks to be in pretty good condition, I think the price is very high. It appears to be an Ariens made machine, which is good. But an Ariens of that vintage, in need of carburetor work, would sell for 100 to 200 dollars depending on cosmetics.
MH


----------



## akretowicz

motorhead64 said:


> While that Deere looks to be in pretty good condition, I think the price is very high. It appears to be an Ariens made machine, which is good. But an Ariens of that vintage, in need of carburetor work, would sell for 100 to 200 dollars depending on cosmetics.
> MH


Well, the fellow accepted my $200.00 offer. Any idea as to the approximate vintage of her? Thanks.


----------



## sscotsman

$200 is a decent deal!
Its not an Ariens, its made by John Deere, older than 1991. 
either 1970's or 80's vintage..most likely 80's.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Any chance you have the engines model number ??


----------



## akretowicz

sscotsman said:


> $200 is a decent deal!
> Its not an Ariens, its made by John Deere, older than 1991.
> either 1970's or 80's vintage..most likely 80's.
> 
> Scot


Well now, I did not know JD made their own snow blowers. I thought others made them for JD. Useful information. Thanks so much. I am going to Fargo to pick it up on Sat. Will have some numbers for everyone that evening. Thanks again for the info, Scot.


----------



## Ryan

You are going to love that machine. What I like best about it are the control knobs and how they just feel "right" in your hands. They go into their various positions very nicely and not sloppy like you find on many modern machines.


----------



## OldAriensRuleNewEngland

I have JD trax machine (TRX26) sold in '94 I believe. Deere was finished making blowers by then, it a re-badged/painted Murray, but has been good to me so far. 

Those older machines are 100% JD and are tanks.


----------



## akretowicz

Just got her home, and put away in the garage. Here is the serial number. P826J 122423 M. P.O. has put new tires, chute rotation control rod, cutting edge, and skids on it. Have not tried to start yet, but am optimistic. Am hoping I got my $200.00 worth. Plus gas to go and pick it up.


----------



## snowking

These are my personal favorite machines. I have 2 726 models and a 1032. The 726, 826. and 1032 are the same machine with different motors and in the case of the 1032 a larger bucket. They have a heavy duty chassis, yet simple design and replacement parts are widely available. They perform way better with the impeller modification (as with all older machines), but these machines are tanks! 

Also, I see yours has updated tires which is positive, as the original tire tread design was lousy for traction.


----------



## akretowicz

I read that the last letter of the model number indicates year. Mine is J. So what year is J? Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## akretowicz

Well, here are a few shots of her in her new home. Will get working on it shortly.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum Snowking and Alretpwoczhttp://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/members/akretowicz.html :white^_^arial^_^0^_

akretowicz: This is the site to use for finding part numbers. On my JD stuff I'll look it up here and then start surfing to see about price and availability. Some stuff is strictly dealer but quite a bit can be sourced from other locations.

John Deere - Parts Catalog 

I know we're not supposed to "bash" but I always think of the JD stuff that has the "T" at the beginning of the model number as trash. I have a Troybilt and they always seem to be tossed under the bus too, but like OldAriensRuleNewEngland mentioned his TRX runs well and he's happy with it. The difference is if you have a JD made JD you'll notice the TRXs are a lighter duty machine.
I'm happy with my Troy but there's no comparing it to the strength my old Ariens have.

Nice machine and good price. :hope:


----------



## russkat

D=1975
E=1976
F=1977
G=1978
H=1979
I=1980
J=1981
K=1982
Etc...


----------

